# Marcum VX-1 Pro flasher transducer cone angle?



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the transducer cone angle on this unit. I'm trying to find out to help my decision on what unit to buy.

thanks in advance for your time,

Micky May I


----------



## killer (Nov 19, 2006)

i believe its 20 degrees.


----------



## bigbow (Nov 29, 2007)

i just looked in the manual for mine and it says 20 degrees.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

20 degrees means that the beam is 3.5 feet across for every 10 feet of water depth that you have. I wish Marcum had a 12 degree cone or something a little more narrow. 20 degree is really wide when you get into deeper water.


----------



## Micky May I (May 17, 2008)

thank you guys for your replys. are you happy with the flasher? thanks again


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Micky May I said:


> thank you guys for your replys. are you happy with the flasher? thanks again


I'm happy with my LX-2. The VX-1 is the same thing as the LX-2. They discontinued the LX-2 and upgraded the VX-1


----------



## killer (Nov 19, 2006)

love my vx1 great flasher at a great price. you wont be disapointed


----------



## Tim Huizenga (Apr 19, 2007)

i just got one this year and its pretty good, today it was reading the bottom like 2 feet higher than it really was though. still a very useful and I'm glad i have it!


----------



## A2Walleye (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got a VX-1 on sale at Cabelas the other day for $279 I think it was and love it. They aren't marked down at the store but they will match the online price if you ask. I've never used a flasher before, I have no idea how I fished without it. Still figuring it out but it's the coolest thing seeing the blip move to your bait then you are getting a bite! That's cool!


----------



## nu-waystove.com (Jan 8, 2009)

I am also looking to purchase the VX-1. The cheepest i have found it is $240.00 on sportsman'sguide .com. I usally fish 25-30ft of water. can anybody tell me if it works well in deeper water?

thanks!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It will work fine for that depth


----------

